# Greetings from Madoc, Ontario, Canada



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

Greetings folks. Wannabe beekeeper here from Madoc, Ontario (about half way between Toronto and Ottawa). Planning to start with two or three nucs in my garden in Spring 2014. Doing a lot of studying in the mean time.
Best regards,
Dennis


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome and glad you are here.


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Very cool. Not too familiar with that part of Ontario, but I imagine there's probably a number of good things going on for being able to keep bees in Madoc.


----------



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

Beekeeping.IsGood.ca said:


> ... there's probably a number of good things going on for being able to keep bees in Madoc.


I am counting on it a bit. We are pretty much out in the rocks and trees here. Not much intensive cash cropping - only about 100 acres of corn and soybeans within two mile radius (8000 acres) of my place. Lots of undeveloped land and former agricultural land returing to a naturalized state.


----------



## jimmyjazz (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Dennis,

Welcome aboard, I am in Belleville and keep my bees in the County.
Started last spring and now have 4 hives.

Cheers


----------



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Jimmy. Perhaps we will have some opportunity to collaborate a bit. Where did you get your bees? I have been watching http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289488-where-can-I-buy-bees-around-guelph a bit and some comments there are starting to make me a little nervous as each time I have tried to get down to the nitty-gritty with suppliers on anticipated delivery dates, they go fuzzy on me.

Did you make it to the Quinte Beekeepers Association meeting last week?


----------



## BeekeepingIsGood (Aug 12, 2012)

Despite my comments in the other thread I will say It is hard to predict exact timing and I wouldn't hold that against them. Last season spring was a few weeks early, this season it was a little late.


----------



## jimmyjazz (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Dennis,

I purchased 3 Nuc's last May from Dancing Bee.
I lost one due to a swarm in July but was able to pick up 2 swarms from friends that notified me, I have put them both together and seem to be doing very well so far.

I didn't know anyhting about Quinte Beekeepers Assoc, who do I contact?

Cheers,
Gian


----------



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

Beekeeping.IsGood.ca said:


> Despite my comments in the other thread I will say It is hard to predict exact timing and I wouldn't hold that against them. Last season spring was a few weeks early, this season it was a little late.


It is not the slippage one way or the other in Spring's arrival - this ol' farm boy knows all about that - and, of course, things do not always go according to plan when overwintering bees. The thing that concerns me is things like $175/nuc, paid by the end of November, or we put your name on the list and when we have bees, we call you to come pick them up. I get the feeling that in a normal year I might expect to get my bees in the latter part of May but sometimes in talking to people I get the feeling that they could just as easily turn up at the end of June ... or not at all. Might just be newbie jitters or impatience on my part.


----------



## DMLinton (Sep 23, 2013)

jimmyjazz said:


> I didn't know anyhting about Quinte Beekeepers Assoc, who do I contact?


Hi, Gian;
Liz Corbett is the secretary ([email protected]). Not sure when the next event is but if you contact Liz, she will put you on the mailing list.


----------



## jimmyjazz (Jul 14, 2013)

DMLinton said:


> Hi, Gian;
> Liz Corbett is the secretary ([email protected]). Not sure when the next event is but if you contact Liz, she will put you on the mailing list.



Thanks I will send Liz and email.

Cheers,
Gian


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dennis!


----------

